# Merderia Island ? ?



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can any expats out there tell me please what Merderia Island would be like to retire too , like is there plenty to do , is it expensive to live , weather , sea temperature and is there much crime etc ? 
At the moment we have a place in Cyprus that we use for holidays and did plan to retire there but the last couple of years the place is starting to go down hill rapidly with more crime through them letting in illigal immigrants .
All info gratefully recieved .
Peter Walter .


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Madeira Peter, Madeira. Merde is something completely different.


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Maderia ? ?*

Thanks for all that information , like none



silvers said:


> Madeira Peter, Madeira. Merde is something completely different.


----------

